# كيف يمكنك أن تكون مهندس تخطيط ناجح... رسالة موجهة إلى حديثى التخرج فى 10 خطوات



## islamelgin (9 مايو 2013)

أعتقد أنه قد تزايد الطلب مؤخراً على مهندسى التخطيط خصوصاً فى منطقتنا العربية. مما جعل إخواننا حديثى التخرج يقبلون على هذا المجال من دون تأهيل مسبق. وددت فقط اطرح هذا الموضوع وأرجو من ذوى الخبرة المشاركة والتعليق.

من وجهة نظرى أرى أن مهندس التخطيط الناجح يجب أن يتبع الخطوات التالية:

رجاءً أن تأخذ فى عين الاعتبار ألا تنظر إلى الراتب خلال الخمس سنين الأولى. العائد المادى سوف يأتى لاحقاً عندما تكتسب الخبرة والمعرفة معاً. فقط عليك أن تعمل فقط على اكتساب خبرات جديدة من خلال الالتحاق بالمشاريع الكبيرة والشركات العالمية والاحتكاك بالمديرين والمهندين ذوى الخبرة. وإن كان ذلك سيجعلك تبذل مجهود أكبر نظير راتب ضعيف ولكن كن على يقين أنه فى غضون سنوات سوف يتضاعف راتبك كثيراً. وأعلم أن If you fail to plan, you plan to fail.
________________________________________________________________________________
لا تبدأ حياتك العملية كمهندس تخطيط. عليك أولاً أن تكون مهندس موقع فسوف يساعدك ذلك كثيراً فى التعرف على طبيعة الأنشطة وطرق التنفيذ وتتابع سير الأعمال ...وخلافه. أرى أن هذا المدة تمتد من 2 : 3 سنوات.
________________________________________________________________________________
تحسين مهاراتك مع الحاسب الآلى والتعرف على البرامج الهندسية التى تساعدك على انجاز عملك كمهندس موقع مثل الاوتوكاد والوورد والاكسل وعلاوة على ذلك برنامج البريمافيرا. كما يمكنك فى هذه الفترة عمل برامج زمنية صغيرة ومراجعتها مع فريق العمل.
________________________________________________________________________________
بعد هذه المرحلة يمكنك الالتحاق بالمكتب الفنى. سوف يساعدك ذلك كثيرا فى التعرف على طريقة حساب الكميات والتسعير والتحضير للمناقصات وطبيعة العمل مع مقاولى الباطن واصدار المستخلصات....الخ.
________________________________________________________________________________
فى هذا الاثناء يجب عليك دراسة إدارة المشروعات (Project Management). مهندس التخطيط الناجح لا يقتصر عمله فقط على البريمافيرا فهو ليس إلا أداة فقط لعمل المخطط الزمنى ولكن يجب عليك أيضاً أن تتعلم أساسيات إدارة المشروعات والحصول على شهادات معتمدة مثل PMP و IPMA
________________________________________________________________________________
أعتقد أنه قد حان الوقت كى تبدأ خطواتك الفعلية كمهندس تخطيط حديث (Junior) أو مجدول (Scheduler). وعليك أن تضع فى ذهنك أنك مازلت تبحث عن الخبرة والاحتكاك وليس العائد المادى. أهم شئ فى هذه المرحلة هو عمل مخطط زمنى لمشروع منذ بداياته الأولية وحتى تسليمه بالكامل.
________________________________________________________________________________
عليك أيضا أن تصل إلى مستوى متقدم فى البريمافيرا والاكسل وأن تكون مواكباً لأحدث الاصدارات. البريمافيرا والاكسل هي الأدوات الأساسية لمهندس التخطيط
________________________________________________________________________________
تبادل الخبرات مع الآخرين. يعتقد البعض أن تبادل الخبرات مع آخرين سوف يضعف من فرصهم وهذا اتعقاد خاطئ تماماَ. تبادل المناقشات مع آخرين من ذوى الخبرة هى أفضل طريقة للتسويق لمهاراتك.
________________________________________________________________________________
الآن فقك يمكنك البحث عن وظيفة مستقرة فى شركة عالمية وبراتب مجزى. تمتد هذه الفترة ما بين 3:4 سنوات. الاستقرار الوظيفى أحد عوامل النجاح.
________________________________________________________________________________
يوما بعد يوم يجب عليك أن تطور من نفسك ومهاراتك. يمكنك أن تشترك فى بعض المنتديات او المواقع على الانترنت او حتى عمل ماجيستير فى ادارة المشروعات


وأخيــــراً لا تيأس من أخطاءك ولا من انتقاد الآخرين لك. كل ذلك يجب أن يكون دافعاً لك لمزيد من النجاح

وشكــــــــراَ


----------



## مروه طارق (3 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## مروه طارق (3 يونيو 2013)

لدي سؤال
انا بعد ما اتخرجت عملت كمهندسه مكتب فني 3 سنوات و لكن لم انزل للموفع الا ايام التدريب بالكليه فهل ممكن اكمل كمهندسه تخطيط
ولا لايزال نفص كبير لن يمكنني من ذلك
ولا اكمل مكتب فني و خلاص


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

شكرااااااا


----------



## معماري المدينة2012 (10 يونيو 2013)

معلومات ثمينة نابعة عن خبرة عميقة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس من مصر (24 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على المشاركه والترجمه

بس انا شوفت الكلام ده مكتوب فين قبل كده و كان بالانجليزى 



islamelgin قال:


> أعتقد أنه قد تزايد الطلب مؤخراً على مهندسى التخطيط خصوصاً فى منطقتنا العربية. مما جعل إخواننا حديثى التخرج يقبلون على هذا المجال من دون تأهيل مسبق. وددت فقط اطرح هذا الموضوع وأرجو من ذوى الخبرة المشاركة والتعليق.
> 
> من وجهة نظرى أرى أن مهندس التخطيط الناجح يجب أن يتبع الخطوات التالية:
> 
> ...


----------



## Abomjahed (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً


----------



## ahmedvay (25 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة
وجزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (26 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## teefaah (3 سبتمبر 2013)

والله ما قصرت ,,, مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## thewizard0 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على النصيحة.


----------



## umar barakat (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

شكرا


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mazen maher (14 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## muhandescivil (25 يوليو 2015)

thanks


----------



## muhandescivil (25 يوليو 2015)

Thanks GoooooD Advice


----------



## Audi2020 (3 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

